
Apple may replace Touch ID with 3D face scanning on the next iPhone - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/16/14641990/apple-iphone-rumor-touch-id-3d-face-scanning
======
mtgx
Terrible, terrible idea.

